# honda hrx 217 only runs about 15-20secs then dies



## subs1000w (Apr 7, 2008)

its one of my customers mowers it 4-6yrs old but probobly only has about 20hrs on it total and its not been used in a year but it starts easy on the 1st pull, so far ive drained the old gas and filled with fresh ive also taken the carb apart and cleaned it but it was already clean it starts right up on the first pull it has a blade clutch that you have to engage "lightly" so the engine doesnt die this could also be part of the problem but once you get it engaged and start mowing its fine for about 20 sec then it sputters and dies and also backfires enough to blow the airfilter and cover about 2 feet from the mower ive also tryed lossening the gas cap incase it was clogged but it didnt help when i took the flowt bowl off whith the fuel line still hooked up it pored threw the carb fast and the flowt shut it off fine also it always starts right back up and runs for another few seconds then repeat any suggestions would be good ive never come across this problem where i cant fix it i guess it could also be electrical related


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Possibly a sticking intake valve?? 

What is the condition of the flywheel key? I know they are steel but I have seen them sheared.

Did you replace the spark plug??


----------



## Don C (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm new and I have the exact same problem with my Honda mower. If I let it sit for a few minutes after it back fires it will restart and run for a few minutes then die again. I cleaned the carb, new plug changed the oil and new gas and it was ok for a short period of time but still acking up any ideas? I was also leaning towards a sticking intake valve.

Don C


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

could be a sticking intake valve . But these carbs on the hondas dont like old stale fuel and sitting without being used. We started stocking these carbs because it does not pay to even try to clean them . Most run in the 15.00 to 25.00 range to just replace.


----------



## bc11 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd start with the carb. Soak it in carb cleaner for a day or at least spray out all passages and then blow out all the passages with an air compressor. Sounds like one of the passageways could be plugged. If that Honda has a carb anything like whats on a 2 stroke, it is probably easier to replace rather than chase plugged passages. Let us know what you find.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Honda's carburators are very cheap, I just replaced one on a pressure washer for about $17.00 plus shipping new.


----------



## Don C (Aug 3, 2009)

Took the carb off and disassembled the whole thing and cleaned with 2+2 cleaned the plug and new gass and it ran like a champ. I guess I have to start useing a fuel stabilzer. Thanks for the input guy's

Don C


----------



## jack43228 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Still Working OK*



Don C said:


> Took the carb off and disassembled the whole thing and cleaned with 2+2 cleaned the plug and new gass and it ran like a champ. I guess I have to start useing a fuel stabilzer. Thanks for the input guy's
> 
> Don C


Don. I was searching for an answer to the problem you had described. Our mower this year would start fine and mow about 25 ft and rpm would slow and then the engine would backfire blowing off the air cleaner. I have put clean gas and new plug in it, and a clean air filter and it still does this. I wondered about the filter in the tank but may have to take the carb off. Also considered gas line closing up but it does same thing with gas cap off so no vacuum there.

fwiw I had "stabil" in it all winter, otherwise this has been an excellent mower.

Jack


----------



## Don C (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine is doing it again this year couldn't even think about cutting the grass ordered one tonight for $28. I'll let you guy'd know who I make out.

Don C


----------

